

OS X Mountain Lion Final Released to Apple Care Reps - electic
http://9to5mac.com/2012/07/22/os-x-mountain-lion-seeded-to-applecare-reps-ahead-of-launch/

======
jayfuerstenberg
July 25th can't come fast enough. iOS-like Twitter integration (and eventually
Facebook too) is a feature I want to add to a project I am working on.

~~~
electic
Not sure what the draw is to Twitter. However, if you are using Twitter to
somehow define your app, then I would be weary. I think you know why...

~~~
jayfuerstenberg
It's not a Twitter app per se. But there is info users would want to share
over Twitter and Facebook to their friends so it's an important to have
feature and I didn't want to roll my roll API client for these services.

~~~
dguaraglia
Hm, this sounds like a really bad idea. I've worked the Facebook and Twitter
APIs. They aren't that difficult to integrate, and there's definitely no need
to roll your own (just look for 'SDKs' or 'language bindings' on their
websites.)

So you'll set a limitation on who can use your software based on a perceived
limitation that doesn't actually exist. I'd think twice before committing to
that.

------
wandermatt
Mountain Lion

~~~
electic
True. Fixed.

